# Help......



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all, just wondering if anybody has the number or knows how to make a private appointment with Dr McFaul in the royal. I have spoken to about 10 different people in the RVH this morning and nobody seems to know....I would have thought it was a farily common question but apparently not .

Anyway if anybody know the number it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I've sent you a pm with this number as i didn't want to post it on the main board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you, I knew i'd get the answer on here. No answer at the min but i'll try again tomorrow.


----------

